# Tamanho da partição, qual o ideal para o Gentoo?

## upaf

Neste final de semana, instalei o Gentoo 2004.0. Esta é a primeira versão do Gentoo que estou usando e estou gostando muito dele.

Bem, para instalá-lo, eu removi algumas tranqueiras do micro e instalei-o numa partição com 5Gb.

Instalei o KDE e agora eu estava tentando instalar o OpenOffice e me deparei com uma mensagem de falta de espaço em disco.   :Crying or Very sad: 

Bem, sei que com 5G não dá pra fazer milagre, mas qual seria o tamanho recomendável de uma partição para o Gentoo? 16Gb? 32Gb?

Antes de instalar o OpenOffice, eu tinha cerca de 2.5Gb de espaço livre. O OpenOffice ocupa tanto espaço assim?

Aproveitando, instalei o KOffice, mas não gostei dele, então desistalei usando emerge unmerge koffice, será que sobrou alguma coisa, como fontes ou algum lixo?

Valeu!

----------

## leandro

 *upaf wrote:*   

> Neste final de semana, instalei o Gentoo 2004.0. Esta é a primeira versão do Gentoo que estou usando e estou gostando muito dele.
> 
> Bem, para instalá-lo, eu removi algumas tranqueiras do micro e instalei-o numa partição com 5Gb.
> 
> Instalei o KDE e agora eu estava tentando instalar o OpenOffice e me deparei com uma mensagem de falta de espaço em disco.  
> ...

 

Enquanto está compilando.. o OpenOffice ocupa muito espaço mesmo. Instale a versao -bin:

```
 emerge openoffice-bin
```

Quanto ao KOffice.. você pode deletar o .tar.bz2 que está no diretório /usr/portage/distfiles , mas lembre-se que você terá que baixá-lo novamente, caso queira instalar outra vez.  :Smile: 

----------

## AngusYoung

 *upaf wrote:*   

> Neste final de semana, instalei o Gentoo 2004.0. Esta é a primeira versão do Gentoo que estou usando e estou gostando muito dele.
> 
> Bem, para instalá-lo, eu removi algumas tranqueiras do micro e instalei-o numa partição com 5Gb.
> 
> Instalei o KDE e agora eu estava tentando instalar o OpenOffice e me deparei com uma mensagem de falta de espaço em disco.  
> ...

 

Bom, realmente 5GB é meio apertado, mas creio que com 10Gb já dá pra brincar sem problemas  :Smile:  Você também pode usar a otimização -Os que otimiza para um relação tamanho/desempenho. A título de curiosidade aí vai meu df:

```
(otavio@phobos ~ )$ df

Filesystem            Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on

/dev/sdb2             5.6G  3.7G  2.0G  66% /

/dev/sdb3              12G  2.4G  8.8G  21% /usr

/dev/sda1             8.5G  6.6G  2.0G  78% /home

none                   94M     0   94M   0% /dev/shm
```

----------

## upaf

Além de ser novato em Gentoo, também sou novato em Linux...   :Embarassed: 

Na minha instalação, tenho somente uma partição. Se eu quiser, por exemplo colocar o diretório /usr e outra partição, deveria seguir estes passos:

1-Dar o boot com o LiveCD do Gentoo

2-Criar uma partição nova com o cfdisk

3-Formatar a nova partição

4-Copiar todo o conteúdo de /usr/ para o novo local

5-Alterar o /etc/fstab/ para apontar para a nova partição

6-Dar o boot normalmente no Gentoo

Estes passos estão corretos? Tá faltando alguma coisa?

Valeu!

----------

## fernandotcl

 *upaf wrote:*   

> Além de ser novato em Gentoo, também sou novato em Linux...  
> 
> Na minha instalação, tenho somente uma partição. Se eu quiser, por exemplo colocar o diretório /usr e outra partição, deveria seguir estes passos:
> 
> 1-Dar o boot com o LiveCD do Gentoo
> ...

 

Cuidado, eu acho que o (c)fdisk vai quebrar a partição e todos os dados devem ser perdidos. Eu acho que o QtParted redimensiona as partições corretamente.

Nesse caso, talvez seja suficiente redimensionar a partição atual com o QtParted, formatar uma partição no espaço livre resultante e então prosseguir.

----------

## upaf

[quote="fernandotcl"] *upaf wrote:*   

> Além de ser novato em Gentoo, também sou novato em Linux...  
> 
> Na minha instalação, tenho somente uma partição. Se eu quiser, por exemplo colocar o diretório /usr e outra partição, deveria seguir estes passos:
> 
> 1-Dar o boot com o LiveCD do Gentoo
> ...

 

Desculpe, eu esqueci de dar mais detalhes. Na verdade eu vou criar uma partição nova em outro disco em uma área livre, não vou mexer no tamanho de nenhum partição existente...

Obrigado

----------

## To

Eu comecei com 6G e já vou em 10G e continuo a pensar que tenho espaço a menos hehe.

Tó

----------

## fernandotcl

 *upaf wrote:*   

> Na verdade eu vou criar uma partição nova em outro disco em uma área livre, não vou mexer no tamanho de nenhum partição existente...

 

Nesse caso não vejo problemas em usar o (c)fdisk.  :Wink: 

----------

## domus-br

eu tinha 10GB deu pra brincar tranquilo com gentoo, depois passei a usar o mldonkey vi uma extrema necessidade de usar logo um de 40GB   :Smile:   mas 10GB é tranquilo mesmo, instala bastante coisa com este espaço

----------

## To

 *domus-br wrote:*   

> eu tinha 10GB deu pra brincar tranquilo com gentoo, depois passei a usar o mldonkey vi uma extrema necessidade de usar logo um de 40GB    mas 10GB é tranquilo mesmo, instala bastante coisa com este espaço

 

Olha alguém que me entende  :Wink: 

Para além disso ainda tenho o Tactical Ops, Quake 3 Arena com bastantes mapas e o Enemy of the Terrotory, q tb me ocupam muito espaço.

Tó

----------

## upaf

 *To wrote:*   

>  *domus-br wrote:*   eu tinha 10GB deu pra brincar tranquilo com gentoo, depois passei a usar o mldonkey vi uma extrema necessidade de usar logo um de 40GB    mas 10GB é tranquilo mesmo, instala bastante coisa com este espaço 
> 
> Olha alguém que me entende 
> 
> Para além disso ainda tenho o Tactical Ops, Quake 3 Arena com bastantes mapas e o Enemy of the Terrotory, q tb me ocupam muito espaço.
> ...

 

Sempre tive problemas com espaço em disco, tenho um HD de 40Gb e um de 120Gb, com Gentoo 2004, Mandrake 10 e duas instancias de Windows (nada como ter um ambiente só para testes...   :Very Happy:  )

Ontem mesmo estava pensando em trocar o HD de 40 por um maior...

Bem, rodei o procedimento acima na minha máquina, agora dá pra respirar um pouco mais aliviado... Só achei estranho que tive que o KDE passou a não rodar mais com o usuário comum... Recompilei o XFree e o KDE e agora parece que está tudo funcionando...

----------

## Gotterdammerung

 *domus-br wrote:*   

> eu tinha 10GB deu pra brincar tranquilo com gentoo, depois passei a usar o mldonkey vi uma extrema necessidade de usar logo um de 40GB    mas 10GB é tranquilo mesmo, instala bastante coisa com este espaço

 

a minha partição com o Gentoo tem 10GB, e a medida que eu vou baixando arquivos pelo aMule, eu os movo para um outro file system. em outras palavras, acredito que 10GB para o sistema operacional dá e sobra. já se você quiser encher esse FS de arquivos baixados, melhor colocar um de 120GB.   :Razz: 

----------

## nafre

pelo visto so eu aqui tenho pouco espaco 3gb 

ocupando apenas 1.7gb

----------

## fernandotcl

Meu HD de 40GB (~37GB, na verdade) tem ~25GB na partição do Windows (são quatro usuários  :Wink: ) e ~11 na do Linux. E eu sinto falta de mais espaço.

Meu sonho de consumo é, na verdade, deixar o Windows com os 40GB e comprar um disco de 200GB SATA expandido até 510GB como o do Slashdot.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## bohlke

existe uma maxima q eu respeito muito:

"espaço em disco e memória nunca são suficientes"

 :Wink: 

por isso, minha receita basica, principalmente para servidores é o seguinte:

começe com uma partição (ou varias, mas que somando nao passe) de 5Gb e deixe o resto do disco "escondido" (nao particionado e muito menos formatado/montado), senao os usuarios logo perceberao que existe espaco de sobra... com o tempo vc vai regulando a torneirinha e liberando espaco em disco lentamente... senao vira abuso  :Wink: 

nao esqueca de guardar pelo menos outros 5 gigas permanentemente para o caso de qlq emergencia  :Smile: 

----------

## lmpinto

 *bohlke wrote:*   

> existe uma maxima q eu respeito muito:
> 
> "espaço em disco e memória nunca são suficientes"
> 
> por isso, minha receita basica, principalmente para servidores é o seguinte:
> ...

 

Isso é um bocado abusivo. Há maneiras muito mais normais de fazer as coisas. Já ouviste falar de uma coisa chamada quota de disco?

----------

## panic

Eu tenho assim as partições...

```
panic@timon panic $ df -m

Filesystem           1M-blocks      Used Available Use% Mounted on

/dev/hda5                 9621      2856      6277  32% /

/dev/hda5                 9621      2856      6277  32% /

/dev/hda6                27387        91     25906   1% /home

/dev/hdb1                 8190      5208      2982  64% /mnt/media

none                       252         0       252   0% /dev/shm

panic@timon panic $ free -m

             total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached

Mem:           502        276        225          0         17        110

-/+ buffers/cache:        149        353

Swap:          494          0        494

```

O /etc/fstab

```

/dev/hda1               /boot           ext2            noauto,noatime          1 3

/dev/hda5               /               ext3            noatime                 0 1

/dev/hda2               none            swap            sw                      0 0

/dev/cdroms/cdrom0      /mnt/cdrom      iso9660         noauto,ro,user          0 0

/dev/hda6               /home           ext3            noatime                 0 2

/dev/hdb1               /mnt/media      auto            noatime                 0 4

none                    /proc           proc            defaults 

```

Tenho o Gnome e o Openoffice todos instalados da source. Ah e não tive qualquer problema de espaço durante a instalação... também com o tamanho atribuido, nao seria de esperar outra coisa  :Razz: 

----------

